# GMR Saugeye 11-5 on Big Joshy's



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

After reading post after post on central forum about Big Joshy swimbaits I finally ordered up 4 colors. I went out this evening for 1.5 hours to give the new swimbaits a workout. Water is up a little with good flow and only about 6 inches of clarity. There were lots of leaves in the water and I was not feeling like this would be the best evening. The first saugeye, of modest size, came on my fourth cast followed quickly by a missed hit and another that bit the tail right off my lemon pearl swimbait. Switched to sunrise color and caught 2 more saugeye. Switched to the blue shad for about 10 minutes with no success and switched out to chartreuse slushy. The next 4 saugeye, including a pair of 21 inchers all came on this color. All the fish were caught by throwing up along the edge of strong current and swimming it where it curls around into some slack water. I can't wait to try these on smallmouth.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Nice catches Scott! You're making me miss the GMR a lot right now!


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice catch! Were they all stacked up in one spot or did you have to move around at all?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

OrangeRay said:


> Nice catch! Were they all stacked up in one spot or did you have to move around at all?


All stacked up.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok so I went and cast at a spot like that with some bright green swimbaits and caught leaf after leaf after leaf, got 2 rats nests and figured out my spool has stopped moving in and out. Went and got another reel caught a bunch more leaves and gave up over them. The water has cleared a lot, almost 2 feet visibility when there isn't a leaf in the way.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Scott, that's a great haul of fish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are some nice fish. Glad to see somebodies still fishing. The forum has been awfully slow this week. The extended forecast has highs in the forties next week so chasing saugthings season is definitely here.


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

first off hello everyone, as you can all see i'm new to the ogf board and fairly new to fishing, just started this spring. What kind of lures do saugeye go for and are they found all throughout the GML? Thanks


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

fishin sw ohio said:


> first off hello everyone, as you can all see i'm new to the ogf board and fairly new to fishing, just started this spring. What kind of lures do saugeye go for and are they found all throughout the GML? Thanks


They seem to be found in most of GMR although I believe catch rate is probably higher from Dayton and to the north.

Some commonly used saugeye lures include but are not limited to:

Curly tail jigs
Swim baits
Floating and suspending minnows
Vibes (blade bait)
Hot-n-tots
Live minnows


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks for the info, I am going to give it a try today. I'm heading up to acton lake after work just because I've never fished there before.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

My trips to the upper GMR have all been confined to smallmouth chasing. I was wondering, down here in the middle sections of the GMR and LMR we catch a combination of both sauger and saugeye with a once or twice a year catch of a walleye. Is the catch different up there?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> My trips to the upper GMR have all been confined to smallmouth chasing. I was wondering, down here in the middle sections of the GMR and LMR we catch a combination of both sauger and saugeye with a once or twice a year catch of a walleye. Is the catch different up there?


Virtually 100% saugeye. But have caught a very small handful that may have been sauger and walleye.


----------

